# T5 fat burners, which is best??



## Raineygfc (Jan 6, 2014)

Which T5 fat burners would be best?? Always worry about buying online due to fakes ect. As this site sponsors the forum, has anyone used these?? http://www.extremelabs.co.uk/t5_dominate.htm#page=page-1


----------

